# Snow at my Alaska RR



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

after I converted my streamliners to Alaska RR, the man upstairs
decided to deliver the right amount of snow to make the train feel like
home.
Enjoy the pixs.

Have a merry Christmas!

Stefan


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Stefan,

nice scenery!
I like the "big" RR going over heavy wooden bridges!

what track do u use? looks like thiel? right?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi coyote,

you are right, I am using a mixture of thiel and
LGB tracks, depending on the prices. Over the
years I recognized that the Thiel tracks pick up more
dirt than the LGB does especially when track is wet.

Stefan.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice paint work. I like those colors.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never paid attention to the Alaska RR before. As Torby said nice paint scheme. 
Dave


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Mucho awesomeness... 

Love the paint, nice job. Looks great with the white stuff.


----------



## old john (Dec 29, 2008)

I lived 20 years in Alaska, near a Town called Eklutna, the RR ran right through the center of the village, you've captured the colors perfectly, the depth of the snow however, would be about right for April.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That looks as good as the real thing. Nice Job 

Chris


----------

